# Boomerang Breaker in schlechter Auflösung (Skalierung)



## Flippus (12. Juli 2010)

*Boomerang Breaker in schlechter Auflösung (Skalierung)*

Hallo zusammen,
Letztens hab ich das uralte Spiel Boomerang Breaker wieder spielen wollen und hab es auf Vista installiert. Es läuft zwar in Vollbild, jedoch ist das eigentliche Spiel sehr klein dargestellt und drumherum ist ein fetter schwarzer Rahmen. Auf meinem XP system läuft es Normal, also muss es wohl an Vista liegen. Ein Paar Sachen hab ich schon versucht nämlich einmal das game im Kompatibilitäts Modus (XP/98) zu starten und dann noch die Auflösung des Bildschirms zu ändern - leider ohne Erfolg.
Kann man da was gegen machen? 

P.S: Auf'm Screenshot wird das Bild ganz normal ohne Schwarzen Rahmen (gestreckt) dargestellt, könnte ja vielleicht von Bedeutung sein...

...deshalb hab anstatt eines Screenshots ein Foto reingestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flippus (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boomerang Breaker in schlechter Auflösung*

Weis echt keiner was los ist ??????


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boomerang Breaker in schlechter Auflösung*

Das müßtest Du im Treibermenü der Graka einstellen. Stichwort wäre zB Skalierung . Was für ne Graka hast Du denn?


----------



## Flippus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Boomerang Breaker in schlechter Auflösung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das müßtest Du im Treibermenü der Graka einstellen. Stichwort wäre zB Skalierung .



Jo, hat geklappt!


Ein riesen thx von mir! Hätte nicht gedacht das auf die Frage noch jemand Antwortet. 

*
Du hast mein Game gerettet, ich bin dir ewig Dankbar!*


----------

